# York environs October ride - *25th October*



## Arch (13 Sep 2009)

Ok, now the ToB is out of the way...

I gather from Craigwend yesterday that we have a localish birthday coming up which needs to be celebrated with a ride and cake. Possibly also beer.

So, we need a ride for October, and a date. Preferably a Sunday so that Spandex can join us. I'm free on Sundays 4th, 11th, 25th (and on Sat 3rd, 24th but let's try and get Spandex along). If we are to celebrate the birthday, the birthday boy needs to be able to come along.

Route ideas? If cake is the thing, The Balloon Tree Cafe is a good bet, on the way to Stamford Bridge. Pocklington also has sources, but I'll have to check on Sundays, as much of Pock is closed on Sundays. I hear Millington also has a cafe. There's Castle Howard, if hills are deemed worth it. South of the Hull Road is a bit of a cafe desert, but there are pubs.... Of course, there are always plenty of places to get cake in York, if it came to it. Or we head west, to the bright lights of Tadcaster, or south to the bustling metropolis that is Selby.

I guess we may need to think about a shorter ride than some of our summer ones, with the nights drawing in (as much for those who then need to get home, as much as for the ride itself), and check seasonal cafe opening... And a shorter ride might appeal to less keen partners.

Anyway, who's up for it, and when can you make it? You can never start planning too soon.


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2009)

Don't tell me about it.I'll just keep an eye out.
Cos i don't want the Health Fairy to hear about this.

I WOULD LIKE TO GET ON ONE OF THESE RIDES.


----------



## HelenD123 (13 Sep 2009)

Arch - I can confirm that the cafe in Pocklington we went to yesterday is also open on a Sunday. They have seating upstairs so we wouldn't need to perch on the wall again! Your favourite German snack bar only opens 10-2 on a Sunday.

I'm due to become an auntie some time in October so may need to change my plans at the last minute but am free at the moment.


----------



## marinyork (13 Sep 2009)

South of Hull Road - I say whatever that pub at Elvington is called.


----------



## velocidad (13 Sep 2009)

i'm in


----------



## zacklaws (13 Sep 2009)

I,m free the 4th and the 25th. Working the night of the 3rd but plenty of caffeine should sort that problem out next morning.

To give us some idea for planning purposes:-

4th October, Sunrise 0708 BST Sunset 1832 BST Dusk 1905 BST

11th October, Sunrise 0721 BST Sunset 1815 BST Dusk 1848 BST

25th October Sunrise 0647 GMT Sunset 1643 GMT Dusk 1718 GMT

At some point in the month the clocks must change.


----------



## Soltydog (13 Sep 2009)

zacklaws said:


> At some point in the month the clocks must change.



According to my diary it's the 25th Oct when the clocks change, just so happens that's the only free Sunday I have in October too , So i'm in if it's the 25th


----------



## galaxy1 (14 Sep 2009)

Yep,I'll almost certainly be there.


----------



## Arch (14 Sep 2009)

marinyork said:


> South of Hull Road - I say whatever that pub at Elvington is called.



The Grey Horse, yes we stopped there last time I led a ride that way....

25th looks good. That's ages away. We might have to have a splinter group ride earlier in the month too....

Thanks for cafe info Helen, I thought it was like that, but wasn't quite sure about that deli. I must say, if someone set up a cafe in Elvington, Seaton Ross or Melbourne, they could be onto a winner, they'd have a monopoly.


----------



## craigwend (14 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Ok, now the ToB is out of the way...
> I gather from Craigwend yesterday that we have a localish birthday coming up which needs to be celebrated with a ride and cake. Possibly also beer.




Erm don't we need to check with the (ADMIN) _'person concerned' _who may or may not be 40 to see if he (or she) can make it ?????????

or at least before they edit this post!


----------



## Arch (15 Sep 2009)

craigwend said:


> Erm don't we need to check with the (ADMIN) _'person concerned' _who may or may not be 40 to see if he (or she) can make it ?????????
> 
> or at least before they edit this post!



I've alerted the Birthday Boy in the thread he's started on the subject....


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2009)

Call me a dope, but I didn't spot this thread before posting my own - doh!!

I see cake has already been mentioned, so we're on the right track. 

I unfortunately can't make the 25th (_sorry Salty but that's the little 'uns birthday weekend and I'd get strung-up if I went off cycling_)

Or the 4th (_sorry zacklaws but I will hopefully be recovering in Leeds from a monster hangover!_)

So, it'll have to be the *11th* or *18th* for me (_I'll take whichever one suits most of you guys and girls_).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

Admin said:


> Call me a dope, but I didn't spot this thread before posting my own - doh!!
> 
> I see cake has already been mentioned, so we're on the right track.
> 
> ...




Oh, I just KNEW this would happen....



Now, hang on, which day could I do?

11th.

How many can do that? If it's looking difficult, we could shift the birthday ride back into November to get as many as possible along, might mean a lottery with the weather and maybe a shorter ride for the light, but hey ho.

If anyone who can't do the 11th wants to do a ride on the 25th anyway, I'm up for that too, there's no reason we can't have more than one get together a month.


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

Oh, hang on. I'm dithering about whether to go to Cycle 09 and if I do, it'll have to be the 11th.... I suppose you could just all go without me...

Admin, everyone, how are you fixed in November?


----------



## velocidad (17 Sep 2009)

i could do november.


----------



## Arch (17 Sep 2009)

velocidad said:


> i could do november.



What, all of it? Blimey, you're keen...


----------



## velocidad (17 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> What, all of it? Blimey, you're keen...



as mustard!


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Sep 2009)

Shaun, would it be worth putting reference to your birthday in the thread title (like you did on yours). It might attract a few from out of the area. I'm sure people would be willing to travel to meet the great Admin.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Shaun, would it be worth putting reference to your birthday in the thread title (like you did on yours). It might attract a few from out of the area. I'm sure people would be willing to travel to meet the great Admin.


I've already floated the idea of a CC Ecosse trip  for exactly that reason.


----------



## HelenD123 (17 Sep 2009)

scoosh said:


> I've already floated the idea of a CC Ecosse trip  for exactly that reason.



Only a couple of hours on the train for you lot. Easy!


----------



## longers (17 Sep 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> It might attract a few from out of the area.



I reckon I can get over in November -apart from the first w/e- if all goes well. 

I'll keep an eye out as it would be good to meet him and you lot.


----------



## Arch (18 Sep 2009)

Ok, how about we say there'll be a ride on the 25th Oct for those who can, anyway, and Admin's birthday ride might have to be in November? (in which case we could restart a separate thread) Or the 11th OCt, and I'll have to think about Cycle 09 - I'm wavering at the moment.

So, 25th. Who's up for it, and where do we want to go?


----------



## velocidad (18 Sep 2009)

yep 25th is fine with me.


----------



## craigwend (18 Sep 2009)

I can't make the 11th, it's Ollies birthday

25th looks better...

It's so much trouble trying to organise a ride (nicked from cafe) 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIEbI9fiwPM


----------



## Shaun (18 Sep 2009)

November would probably be better then.

I'll start a new thread for my birthday ride then. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Sep 2009)

craigwend said:


> It's so much trouble trying to organise a ride (nicked from cafe)
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIEbI9fiwPM


----------



## Shaun (19 Sep 2009)

I never thought sand dunes and mankinis could be so funny


----------



## Arch (21 Sep 2009)

Ok, I scoped out a ride yesterday, suitable for the 25th Oct, if people fancy it. I thought we'll take the East Yorks folk a little further out of their comfort zone towards the setting sun, and go west.

I need to recce a bit more, after I've bought the map for that bit, but yesterday I did just about 50 miles (that included a slight detour) with the potential for morning tea/coffee at 15 miles, lunch at about 25 and afternoon tea at 37ish. Morning tea and lunch aren't that far apart though, so I'll see if it can be tweaked, or change the potential lunch, but I've found THE nicest little bit of cycle track that ends up at THE oddest retail park ever (think Hobbit Town), complete with cafe. I got back to York by about 4pm, is that ok? I reckon we all better carry lights just in case, anyway.

The final cafe closes end of October for the winter, so I think we should try and go for it.


----------



## Arch (25 Sep 2009)

*bump*

I've now bought the next OS map along, so I'll be going out at the weekend to suss out Knaresborough (which is just off the edge of the York map)....


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Sep 2009)

Are you talking about Thorpe Arch Retail Park and the bike path into wetherby ?

If you need to know about the cycle routes from wetherby to knaresborough let me know as I cycle around that area all the time and there are a couple of good cycle paths you can use.


----------



## Arch (25 Sep 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Are you talking about Thorpe Arch Retail Park and the bike path into wetherby ?
> 
> If you need to know about the cycle routes from wetherby to knaresborough let me know as I cycle around that area all the time and there are a couple of good cycle paths you can use.



Ah that's helpful - I thought I'd try out the two routes that look most obvious from the map but any advice is welcome - there's a B road between the two places, what's that like? I try and stick to yellow raods as much as I can, esp in a group when you want to double up and chat. I only found the cycle path last week my chance - my York map is an old one and doesn't have the cycle route marked on it. The little bit I did between the road into Wetherby and Thorp Arch retail park was lovely.

Also helpful - any cafe recommendations in Wetherby? (or Knaresborough, although I know there a little, but I've never been into Wetherby) Esp open on Sundays.

Mind you, everything beyond Harrogate looks a bit contoury for my liking!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Sep 2009)

The routes i use are as follows first of all if you come into Wetherby on the bike path you should end up at the garage at the bottom of the race course road then there are 2 routes:

1: On the race course road with the garage on your right turn right onto the main road now look a couple of yards past the garage on the left and there is a sign onto the old railway line you can follow that all the way to spoforth.

2. On the race course road with the garage on your right turn right onto the main road keep going and look for the turn off on the RHS that goes to North Deighton and Knaresborough IGNORE THIS and keep going you will get to a roundabout look for the road that goes to Walshford now look at the RHS of this road BEFORE you join it there is a path behind the hedge, I use this all the time there is plenty of room and you can get a fair speed up just be careful where there are breaks for turn offs, you can either follow this and get off when you get to the Cowthorpe sign and go through Little Ribston to get to knaresborough or if you keep going you will end up joining the OLD A1 (A168 I think) which leads to either Knaresborough or if you keep going Boroughbridge.

If you have a look at your map in those areas you should be able to find both of those ok. These are done from memory so check your map first.


----------



## Arch (28 Sep 2009)

Cheers for that, I'll try it out. I ended up doing going to Otley yesterday and up to the edge of Harrogate, and tried the Spofforth path coming back into Wetherby, but I lost it in Wetherby, so going the other way would help me pick it up perhaps.

Part of the problem was my maps. I have a rather old York map, so the Thorp Arch-Wetherby path isn't marked on it, and of course the edge of the map cuts right through Wetherby, so matching it to the newer sheet 104 map with Harrogate on isn't easy.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Sep 2009)

The Thorpe arch path is cut into two by the main road where did you get lost ?

Where did you get lost on the Spofforth to wetherby path ?


----------



## Arch (28 Sep 2009)

Oh, and for the 25th my idea is roughly this:

Arch's Mills and Bridges Ride

York to Tadcaster, via Bolton Percy, for morning coffee/tea stop. Tadcaster to Thorp Arch Retail Park, via a slightly diversionary route, for Lunch. Thorp Arch to Bolton Percy, for tea, then back into York. That should be about 50 miles, and hopefully do-able in daylight, depending when we leave and how long we linger. The gap between morning coffee and lunch isn't huge (about 10 miles), but hey ho.... If it gets inclement, we can cut the return a bit shorter I think, or skip the Bolton Percy tea stop and head straight back to York for tea.

I reckon we see at least 3 disused windmills and I haven't counted the bridges yet, but my fiendish diversion means we cross the A64 at least 3 times on the way out, and the railway at least twice.


----------



## Arch (28 Sep 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> The Thorpe arch path is cut into two by the main road where did you get lost ?
> 
> Where did you get lost on the Spofforth to wetherby path ?



It was in Wetherby, I made it there, although I had a moment of indecision when I got to where it splits between the arms to the Linton and Deighton Roads. (this is coming in from Spofforth). I got that right I think, then I got to the end of the path at a main road, turned right, then followed a sign to the left, and then right again, and then saw no more signs - I may have missed one, I was getting quite tired. I ended up going past a Morrisons, and up a road to a big roundabout, where I picked up the road to Wighill, crossing the flyover over the A1. I knew the road to Wighill was the one I wanted, that was where I found the Thorp Arch path last week. When I got to that point I decided not to detour through the retail park, as I was getting pretty tired by then, and starting to worry about running out of light, so I just carried on on the road to Wighill, then into Tadcaster and a crawl home ...

85 miles in all!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Sep 2009)

When you came off the bike path was the petrol station over the road on your right ?


----------



## Arch (28 Sep 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> When you came off the bike path was the petrol station over the road on your right ?



Yes, I think so. There was a little sign with a white rose and bike on it, pointing right - I followed that, and then one that sent me left and then another turning right, and then saw no more, I think I must have missed one. Next time I'll follow it into Wetherby from Thorp Arch, that way I'll work out what I did wrong.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Sep 2009)

Arch said:


> Yes, I think so. There was a little sign with a white rose and bike on it, pointing right - I followed that, and then one that sent me left and then another turning right, and then saw no more, I think I must have missed one. Next time I'll follow it into Wetherby from Thorp Arch, that way I'll work out what I did wrong.



Ok at the garage you turn left onto the race course road, a few yards up the road on the RHS you will see a Cycle Route sign go right down that road then left down what looks like a backstreet on a housing estate and at the end there is a tunnel that goes under the A1. 

It is very badley signed and the first time it took me ages to find it. 

Heres how I found it the first time, if you carry on up the race course road there is a bridge, stand on top of the bridge and look over the edge and you will see a path going along the bottom of the race course you can get to that path on a slip road down the side of the bridge, go up that path and at the top on your LHS is the path to Thorpe Arch and on the RHS is the tunnel under the A1 a quick zoom down the tunnel will show you where on the hosing estate it comes out for next time and thats what I did.

It drives me nuts with the signing of bike paths they always seem to muck up the signs somewhere along the line.


----------



## Arch (28 Sep 2009)

Ah, I missed that final left turn then.... 

The path out to Spofforth was quite nice, but I was sorry it wasn't tarmaced like the bit between the Wighill road and Thorp Arch Retail Park, that bit is really lovely, with the cutting and the high viaducts over it, last week the sun was shining through the leaves, it was gorgeous. Mind you, last week I was still fairly fresh after about 25 miles, this week I was just sliding over into 'too tired to think much'.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (28 Sep 2009)

I find the Harland Way (the path from Spofforth) is usually full of dog walkers and people who just dont want to let you past so I go via the mail road now as it is quicker. 

I love the path from Wetherby to Walshford it is nice and fast and very few walkers seem to use it so you can really belt down it.

I often do the Harrogate - Spofforth - Wetherby - Thorpe Arch Path - Tadcaster - Selby - York route as it is fairly flat makes a change from over skipton - Ilkley - Otley way which is all hills.


----------



## Arch (29 Sep 2009)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I find the Harland Way (the path from Spofforth) is usually full of dog walkers and people who just dont want to let you past so I go via the mail road now as it is quicker.
> 
> I love the path from Wetherby to Walshford it is nice and fast and very few walkers seem to use it so you can really belt down it.
> 
> I often do the Harrogate - Spofforth - Wetherby - Thorpe Arch Path - Tadcaster - Selby - York route as it is fairly flat makes a change from over skipton - Ilkley - Otley way which is all hills.



There were a few dog walkers but they were generally ok, the only time I had to stop was when a couple of women with three dogs between them couldn't get their boxer to shift out of the middle of the path, and explained "she's a bit thick..."


----------



## Piemaster (4 Oct 2009)

Quite fancy joining you for this, however I won't be back home until the Thursday before and after being off the bike for 4 weeks the 50 miles might be asking a bit much of the legs. I'll see if I can get out for a circa 30-35 miler on the Friday and see how I feel then make a decision based on that.


----------



## Arch (4 Oct 2009)

Piemaster said:


> Quite fancy joining you for this, however I won't be back home until the Thursday before and after being off the bike for 4 weeks the 50 miles might be asking a bit much of the legs. I'll see if I can get out for a circa 30-35 miler on the Friday and see how I feel then make a decision based on that.



Would be good to have you along. It might come in a touch under 50, and it's mostly quite flat. Ish. And I do hope to include 3 cafe stops, so it's in smaller chunks.


----------



## galaxy1 (4 Oct 2009)

I think the 25th should be just super


----------



## zacklaws (4 Oct 2009)

>>>and it's mostly quite flat. Ish.<<<

I'm a bit concerned about the "Ish" bit, does it stand for, one small hill, I saw hills or I sincerely hope?


----------



## Arch (4 Oct 2009)

There are a number of hills, none of which is really all that tough, but enough not to be billed as a flat ride....

All short and sharp as opposed to long and grinding....


----------



## Soltydog (11 Oct 2009)

A note for the East Yorkshire/Hull posse - There will be no trains from Hull to York on that Sunday, so it's either a long cycle ride, or a drive over to the park & ride


----------



## zacklaws (12 Oct 2009)

I'm up for either way, if it comes to park and ride I can take two, due to me having to collapse my back seats to fit the bikes in.

Park and ride could be the best option as it may give us longer riding in the York area and not have to worry about racing home to beat dark.

Off fishing now till Thursday, get away from everything for a few days and unstress.


----------



## Arch (12 Oct 2009)

Ok, I know we have a couple of weeks, but I'm away this weekend....

If we want to take in the tea room at Bolton Percy, and there's more than 4 of us, I should let them know (I dunno what difference it'lll make, but the girl said let them know baout more than four people). So if I can have a provisional list of interested folk, and then I'll double check nearer the time....

If I can, I might use one of my last free weekdays this week to do another recce run. I'm torn between Bolton Percy for the outward cakestop or the homeward, the other option for each direction being Tykes in Tadcaster - I'll check what time they close on Sunday. I'm thinking we could try the cafe at Thorp Arch for lunch?

I'm hoping for the usual relaxed pace and high calorie intake...


----------



## HelenD123 (12 Oct 2009)

I'm coming! And I've just seen Velocidad and he's probably coming as well. 

Is Tykes the teashop next to Cyclesense? Spandex and I were served by a very grumpy old guy in there. I think it was the end of a long day for him.


----------



## Arch (12 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> I'm coming! And I've just seen Velocidad and he's probably coming as well.
> 
> Is Tykes the teashop next to Cyclesense? Spandex and I were served by a very grumpy old guy in there. I think it was the end of a long day for him.



It is - I've always been served by cheerful girls, so hopefully it was a one off... Perhaps better to go there early then....


----------



## hulver (13 Oct 2009)

I'm a maybe, but I've got to check my calendar at home first.


----------



## Arch (14 Oct 2009)

I've recce'd the cafe at Thorp Arch, and if the treacle sponge is anything to go by, it's worth the trip!


----------



## hulver (17 Oct 2009)

I'm a definate yes for this one.

Will it be the usual 10am start from the Minster?

[EDIT] Also the clocks go back on Saturday night as well.


----------



## Arch (18 Oct 2009)

yes, 10 am I think, unless anyone is coming by train (I think that's unlikely, as there are no trains from Hull) and needs a later start.

call it a 9.30ish meet for a 10am set off.


----------



## zacklaws (20 Oct 2009)

Has anyone any plans yet for how all of us from Beverley, Mappleton and Hull are getting to York and a meeting place. To get there for 1000 at a guess from Beverley would probably mean setting off at about 0730 for a slow pace there via the country lanes


----------



## Soltydog (20 Oct 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Has anyone any plans yet for how all of us from Beverley, Mappleton and Hull are getting to York and a meeting place. To get there for 1000 at a guess from Beverley would probably mean setting off at about 0730 for a slow pace there via the country lanes



I'm driving over & picking Velocidad up. I was looking at making it a ton ride, but it will be dark just after 5 on Sunday & I dont fancy cycling all the way back from York in the dark (i'm a woos, I know )


----------



## zacklaws (20 Oct 2009)

Ok, that sounds good to me, are you parking up at the park and ride on the left as you go into York on the A1079, if so I'll meet up with you and ride into York.

Anyone from Beverley, Hull and surrounding area need a lift, room for one only as I have to collapse back seats to fit bike in.

Helen are you sorted for getting there?


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Oct 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Ok, that sounds good to me, are you parking up at the park and ride on the left as you go into York on the A1079, if so I'll meet up with you and ride into York.
> 
> Anyone from Beverley, Hull and surrounding area need a lift, room for one only as I have to collapse back seats to fit bike in.
> 
> Helen are you sorted for getting there?



I'll be staying with Spandex the night before so will already be in York.


----------



## zacklaws (20 Oct 2009)

Ok, that sounds good to me, are you parking up at the park and ride on the left as you go into York on the A1079, if so I'll meet up with you and ride into York.

Anyone from Beverley, Hull and surrounding area need a lift, room for one only as I have to collapse back seats to fit bike in.

Helen are you sorted for getting there?


----------



## Arch (20 Oct 2009)

OK, so I think we have:
me, helen (is spandex joining us?), solty and velocidad, zacklaws, hulver. Any more I've forgotten, or who want to join us? 

Meet by 10am, but the earlier we can get off, the better I guess, so if we're all there by 9.45 we'll go...

The plan is: leave by 10, head to Tadcaster for morning coffee/tea/etc, then head on to Thorp Arch retail park, via Bramham and Thorp Arch village and the bike path. Depending on the time I may lead you on a dastardly longer detour just to add a windmill and two flyovers. The cafe at Thorp Arch retail park for lunch, then on to D'Oyleys at Bolton Percy (subject to me ringing up and checking they are open, they should be). There will be some cycling between the cafes, I promise...

In the event of foul weather, or gathering gloom, we can shortcut back and leave D'Oyleys out. As ever, tea is on offer chez Arch for anyone who can squeeze in. I may get round to baking some cookies.

I don't think the Galaxy will be ready, I need a few nuts and bolts and can;t really get to a bike shop before Saturday, and I'm too lazy in the evenings to do much anyway. So the ever faithful FCR will have another outing, possibly it's last before the Winter Service. Hopefully the Gal WILL be ready for Admin's birthday ride.


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Oct 2009)

Sounds like my sort of ride. We'll be teaing next to Cyclesense presumably so you could stock up on nuts and bolts then?

I think Spandex is coming along. I'll double check next time I speak to him.


----------



## Arch (20 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Sounds like my sort of ride. We'll be teaing next to Cyclesense presumably so you could stock up on nuts and bolts then?
> 
> I think Spandex is coming along. I'll double check next time I speak to him.



Not only that, we'll be lunching near them too!

Alas, they don't also have a branch in Bolton Percy!

And remember everyone. CLOCKS GO BACK ON SATURDAY NIGHT! You get an extra hour in bed. Don't turn up at the Minster an hour early....

Has everyone met up in York before? We meet at the benches near the west end of the Minster. That's the narrow end without the scaffolding.


----------



## HelenD123 (20 Oct 2009)

Arch said:


> *Not only that, we'll be lunching near them too*!
> 
> Alas, they don't also have a branch in Bolton Percy!
> 
> ...



I did think that. I haven't been the the Thorpe Arch branch yet. What excitement I've got to look forward to.


----------



## Soltydog (22 Oct 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Ok, that sounds good to me, are you parking up at the park and ride on the left as you go into York on the A1079, if so I'll meet up with you and ride into York.
> 
> Anyone from Beverley, Hull and surrounding area need a lift, room for one only as I have to collapse back seats to fit bike in.



Probably going to park in centre of York, then there's no time constraints on the P&R, although I doubt we'll be that late 
I can prob squeeze 3 bikes in my car with the odd wheel taken off if you want a lift too?


----------



## zacklaws (22 Oct 2009)

Do I take it that "park and ride" you have to pay, its that long since I have been into York I cannot remember what I have done in the past when I have used them and I have not the faintest regarding parking in the center.

If you have room then I will share a lift but I am still not sure how Helens getting from Beverley and she may need a lift too or even just back if she is planning on pedalling through, and if so then we can all meet up and I'll follow you into York.


----------



## HelenD123 (22 Oct 2009)

zacklaws said:


> Do I take it that "park and ride" you have to pay, its that long since I have been into York I cannot remember what I have done in the past when I have used them and I have not the faintest regarding parking in the center.
> 
> If you have room then I will share a lift but I am still not sure how Helens getting from Beverley and she may need a lift too or even just back if she is planning on pedalling through, and if so then we can all meet up and I'll follow you into York.



The park and ride is free if you park and cycle into town. They charge you for the bus ride.

Don't worry about me. I've made my own arrangements.


----------



## Arch (22 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> The park and ride is free if you park and cycle into town. They charge you for the bus ride.
> 
> Don't worry about me. I've made my own arrangements.



I gather that you can park and cycle from all the parks EXCEPT Askham Bar (the big Tesco one on Tadcaster Road). I don't know how they know how you get into town, but worth knowing in case they are watching you to slap a ticket on.


----------



## zacklaws (22 Oct 2009)

I was planning on using Grimston bar unless I come through with Solty, but I see they lock the gates after the last bus which is no problem for the evening, 1800, but the first bus is not till 1000am so I shall have to give them a ring to see what time they open in the morning


----------



## MockCyclist (22 Oct 2009)

Hey, I'll join you, if I'm welcome. I usually amble around the countryside on me tod but you're near my back yard so I'll give it a go.


----------



## Soltydog (22 Oct 2009)

MockCyclist said:


> Hey, I'll join you, if I'm welcome.



You are more than welcome  
Warning though, don't eat too much before you set off as Arch will have plenty of 'cake' stops planned


----------



## Arch (23 Oct 2009)

Soltydog said:


> You are more than welcome
> Warning though, don't eat too much before you set off as Arch will have plenty of 'cake' stops planned



Amen. Oh, I must remember to ring D'Oylys today to warn them.

I make us 8 now.

I'm hearing varying forecasts - possibly windy but also possibly sunny.


----------



## Soltydog (23 Oct 2009)

Arch said:


> I'm hearing varying forecasts - possibly windy but also possibly sunny.



Just seen the weekend forecast this morning & I saw windy but dry too 
Just pop me at the front, apparantly I make a good wind break


----------



## Arch (23 Oct 2009)

Soltydog said:


> Just seen the weekend forecast this morning & I saw windy but dry too
> Just pop me at the front, apparantly I make a good wind break



And I'll just shout directions, excellent!

Here's hoping for the headwind on the way out, anyway, so much nicer to be wind assisted on the way back. I touched 21mph freewheeling briefly on Sunday, after a 20 mile or so jaunt, made up for the 5mph I'd sunk to into the wind at one point...

I think most of the route is twisty enough that we won't suffer for too long at a stretch anyway.


----------



## Arch (23 Oct 2009)

OK, D'oylys are braced for our arrival, at 3ish (that's a big 'ish'). I think the other places will be ok, the cafe at Thorp Arch is pretty roomy. The only snag might be if we hit Tykes at the same time as another group - if all else fails, we might survive as far as lunch without cake. Or I'm sure Tadcaster has other cafes.


----------



## MockCyclist (23 Oct 2009)

OK I'll aim to be there by 9:45


----------



## Arch (23 Oct 2009)

Excellent. We'll be recognisable by dint of being a bunch of folk with bikes.... West End of the Minster, within sight of Reeds cafe.

I'll have spent Saturday cleaning in preparation for a royal visit next weekend...


----------



## Danny (24 Oct 2009)

Arch said:


> OK, so I think we have:
> me, helen (is spandex joining us?), solty and velocidad, zacklaws, hulver. Any more I've forgotten, or who want to join us?


Alas I have to take my son to an away match his team is playing so can't join you this time.


----------



## Arch (24 Oct 2009)

Danny said:


> Alas I have to take my son to an away match his team is playing so can't join you this time.



Shame. There's always Admin's birthday ride in a few weeks...


----------



## Arch (25 Oct 2009)

Well, I think that went well!

Perhaps a tad blowy on the way out, and a touch damp in places, but we didn't run any risk of starving....

Here we are in a relatively bright moment, I'm not in the pic, except in name form!

View attachment 4573


The sponge pudding at Thorp Arch Retail Park cafe is now officially rated as 5*, having been assessed by two independent forummers.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Oct 2009)

Nice ride out, (as usual for Arch's rides ) Even the weather didn't spoil things.
Hopefully I can make it to next month's too

Thanks again


----------



## hulver (25 Oct 2009)

That was a great ride. Thanks Arch.

Definite thumbs up from me for the sponge at the Thorpe Arch cafe. Sticky and lovely.

I am officially, too full of cake. 

It was great to see more cycle chatters.


----------



## zacklaws (25 Oct 2009)

Good day out, nice and slow, makes a change from rushing around. 

Good picture too, makes me look slim, ten of us and one bike.


----------



## HelenD123 (25 Oct 2009)

Thanks Arch! Some great new tea stops, and I got to play with a Taga.


----------



## Arch (27 Oct 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> Thanks Arch! Some great new tea stops, and I got to play with a Taga.



I think a few of us would have liked to stage Likeabike races, if only our legs had been a bit shorter!

Here's hoping November works out as well, weather wise (preferably a little better!)

Nice and slow indeed. You do realise that was as fast as I could go, most of the time?


----------

